# TTC with male infertility



## Wishingmommie25 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, I am a wishing mommie. I am 25yrs old and my DH and I have been trying to get pregnant for almost 2 yrs now. I have had a issues in the past but we recently did a full work up together and things didn't come back as we planned. I had an HSG which showed that my tubes and cervix is all clear which is a good thing but for my DH on the other hand things were not great. His results reflected in Decreased volume,oligozoospermia. Normal motility, Normal round cells. Normal forward progression, Poor Morphology. He does not have any insurance so we are kind of at a stand still because we are not able to see a Urologist to be able to tell us if anything can be done to help him. I did research and he is currently take Fertilaid 3 times a day. I am worried that it will not help, Just not sure what to do. Any advise/ help.


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi darling
You are very lucky because you are very young and have plenty of time. 
One of the several issues we had was and still is male factor. The doctor prescribed clomid twice and this worked. Husbands numbers increased and we conceived twice within 2-3 months. We miscarried but this is another story. 
I would advice you to get a referral and meet with Dr Jonathan Ramsay, urologist. It will take 2-3 months on the nhs but you are so young that you have luxury of time. All the best


----------

